# Ilvermorny School of Witchcraft and Wizardry



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't know if anyone here is also from the Berkshires in Western Mass but I guess JK Rowling just announced that her new book is set almost right in my backyard! Apparently the North American school of witchcraft & wizardry is located on Mt Greylock which is a very popular local hiking spot. :woot:

https://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/bo...-berkshires/blm0yCq6FLSV8kVAYHrI6L/story.html

Who knew? Pretty awesome right?

On a side note, I saw the funniest thing at work today....one of my customers has a pair of budgies tattooed on his arm, it cracked me right up.:lol: I guess it was a memorial piece for his mom who bred budgies. You expect snakes and lions for tats but I've never seen a budgie tattoo before....I'm getting ideas....


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Greylock...greyjoy...grey wizardry?
Sounds like a very interesting beginning to a rather good -- erm -- faery story!!

:tb: :001_rolleyes:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I did hear about that but I had no idea it was in Massachusetts! How cool is that


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I would think an American school of Witchcraft and Wizardry would be located back east . I meant to read all the HP books and then see the movies (after reading), but I haven't yet, and I've been saying that for years now lol. I give up, I think I'll just rent the movies .


----------

